# My Graveyard Background Effects (and thunder)



## kahm (Sep 25, 2005)

Just got a request for the sounds I had going last year as heard in the videos on our website - 

http://users.tellurian.net/carafa/

Those sounds are a year old, BUT, I'm putting them up too. I thought it was a little 'too much', but that's just my take on it. Feel free to use this as well:

old_effects.mp3


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey - these are great! Nicely done (good balance). I'd like to use the "effects_alone" track but, how do I... do that? Can I download the mp3 somehow?


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

i think you did awesome!! i was looking for a some good thunder alone and yours is great i plan on using it for my graveyard this year. thanks!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

It sounds really awesome. You did some nice seemless work here!


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

kahm you did a great job I am going to use the effects_thunder.mp3


----------



## kahm (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys, glad you are able to use it.


----------



## ctmx (Mar 6, 2005)

Those are some of the best quality sound effects! Especially the thunder - crisp and clean with real impact!!

Do you have these published as individual files too? Because individual files these can be mixed in real time  using a free download program called "ChannelPlayer" that is specifically designed for Halloween displays, here's a direct link to it - https://www.procerius.com/downloads/setupChannelPlayer.exe. There is a link to it on www.halloweenautomation.com as well. It's a real cool way to go because you can adjust the sounds for the different "guests" for real impact that will be remembered... sound can easily be tailored for each guest or any of the 5 channels can be left to loop automatically with any interval. 

After all, you wouldn't want to blast loud thunder at a 4 year old, but a teenager will be bored with the generic sound track.

It's really a lot of fun to make your display interactive and adjust the sound effects to get reaction from people. You and your "victims" will have a lot more fun with your display. There is nothing spookier than sound that seems to be "alive" in the display!


----------



## amorpha (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome job! I've made my own soundtracks in the past using Sound Forge XP to edit and Multiquence to mix but I always seem to get carried away and I end up overdoing it. Too many sounds can be worse than no sounds at all but your tracks have the perfect mix! Thanks for the downloads, your handywork will be helping to strike fear into the minds of unsuspecting Canadian kids this year! 

amorpha


----------



## Lunamatik (Oct 9, 2005)

Fantastic job!! Very atmospheric, eery, great seemless mix between fx with nice depth. Puts you righ in the mood! Again very nice job!


----------



## Lunamatik (Oct 9, 2005)

ctmx said:


> Those are some of the best quality sound effects! Especially the thunder - crisp and clean with real impact!!
> 
> Do you have these published as individual files too? Because individual files these can be mixed in real time  using a free download program called "ChannelPlayer" that is specifically designed for Halloween displays, here's a direct link to it - https://www.procerius.com/downloads/setupChannelPlayer.exe. There is a link to it on www.halloweenautomation.com as well. It's a real cool way to go because you can adjust the sounds for the different "guests" for real impact that will be remembered... sound can easily be tailored for each guest or any of the 5 channels can be left to loop automatically with any interval.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! LOL. 
I remembered stumbling on this software a while back but for some reason didn't save the link. Geez... i was looking for this link online last night for a long time and coulnd't find it. Also looked here in the forums but seemed to have missed your post. You have made my day!


----------



## ctmx (Mar 6, 2005)

You are welcome!


----------



## ctmx (Mar 6, 2005)

*Channel Player*

The program that started the IOGeek project - is now FREE!!!!!! 

This program, ChannelPlayer, allows you to play 5 files at once, like thunder, music, wind, and other various spooky things. 

Run this program a the same time as the IOGeek for added capability. This program has some Halloween specific capability like delayed repeat that make the program just perfect. 

To get the free program visit our web store at ChannelPlayer and look for the PCSoundPlayer program. There is no cost for this program but you do have to go through the checkout screen of the web store. 

You can even opt to pay $25.00 for the program, and Procerius will donate 100% of that amount (after Credit Card fees) to one of four worthy charities that you select.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

The links don't seem to work anymore. Any chance they might become active again? I'd love to hear your files.


----------

